# [workblog] Symbiose



## JejeLaPelle (May 30, 2018)

Hello there (General Kenobi)

Here is my new mod based on a In Win Chopin, quite simple, a mix of wood and aluminium.

This is the hardware :































(sorry for bad quality MDPC X logo...)

AMD Ryzen 3 2200g
Asrock AB350 mini ITX
In Win Chopin argent
Corsair Dominator 2*4Go
Samsung 750 SSD M.2 250Go
Noctua NH-L9x65

For the modding part i have :

Lamptron modding tool for cables
MDPC-X Titanium grey
Wooden covering

I'm going to :
sleeve the PSU
place covering
disembowel the case to be able to put the M.2 SSD and his cooling from Hybrid Cooling
remove/hide the red on the MB
change the panels of the case, hardware do not fit in the case on purpose

Here is a big spoiler :






I'll go more into detail in the next weeks.

Bye!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (May 31, 2018)

Hello,

Today i'll sho you the ork done on the MB to match the color theme.

First, how the board look like :






It's too red, so the first thing as to remove anodisation from rads with a sandblaster, here is the reslut :
















Then, i mount CPU, rad and RAM, and 3Dprinted a piece to hide the red on the RAM slots :
















As always, Dominators are awesome...


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jun 1, 2018)

Today i'll show you the job done on the case.

First, i would like to say this case is really good, for a simple build you will have enought place to do the job easily. But this is not really a standard build, so i removed some parts on the case :






A big hole under the MB, to be able to mount M.2 SSD + dissipator






Bigger hole for cable management on the front.

Then i glued aluminium part for a clear look on the edge, in the back of the MB the aluminium plate has a hole to show the M.2 radiator.






I also made a PSU cover (with wood covering already on it) and a plate ot hide i/O back panel.






Last thing i've done is a 3D printed plate to replace the upper grid, and a "logo" for the front :






It was printed in red, i painted it and then put the covering and cutted what should be cutted






Bye!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello,

I planed to sleeve my first PSU with this mod, i really enjoyed it.

I won't really describe how to sleeve, there is a LOT of tutorials well done.

Here is the result on the 24 pins :











For the CPU 8 pins it was a bit more tricky since the cable look like that :






I wanted to have 8 wires coming instead of four. So i cutted, and soldered new wires to get something nicer :





















see you, thanks for reading!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello,

After those steps i put the wood covering on most of the parts of the case :
















I also replaced the original fan from the CPU cooler by two 40mm.

To fix them, i bended an aluminium plate to the good size (and i put covering on it), so the fan just hold in place :











I also bend the bottom of the aluminium so the whole thing clamp the radiator.






So in place it looks like :











Next time, the two panels and the result, but not the final shooting!


----------



## JejeLaPelle (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello,

Here is the job done one the side panel of the case.

On the hardware side i create the panel from acrylic sheet and some pieces of aluminium :











I glued aluminium spacers on the case to fix it :











For the other side i just cutted the panel and fixed an acrylic sheet with double sided tape :










And now just more pictures, the case will be used horizontally but can be use in both way :


----------

